

The French Parliament votes a legislation that gives priority to Free Software - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.april.org/en/first-time-france-parliament-votes-legislation-gives-priority-free-software

======
forkrulassail
Some other countries have also looked at this.

[http://www.sita.co.za/FOSS/FOSS1.html](http://www.sita.co.za/FOSS/FOSS1.html)

A policy alone doesn't seem to help, as can be seen here:
[http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=art...](http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64455)

Legislation might be a better approach. I couldn't find the exact numbers now,
but a country like RSA sends around 1 billion US out of the country for
software licenses yearly.

------
kimlelly
Munich has not only migrated its administration to open source solutions, but
even sends its citizens open source OS CDs.

People slowly begin to understand, it seems.

